# should I keep him?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I got this cute little guy, 5 weeks old, but I'm having a hard time deciding if I want to keep him, to me, he's really pretty and I've never had one like him.

My problem? other than not exactly having the room right now (which can be fixed by buying another tote lol) He's also related to all my females (since every single one of my females is related) I have no idea what he is, I (and the breeder of his father) thought he was a roan-like merle when he was smaller, but he's gotten much lighter and is now this pretty blue color.










This isn't the best pic so it's hard to see, but he has black and white ticking in his coat.

I thought about keeping him for the shits and giggles, to see what I get out of him, even though I keep to stop keeping related males.

Another problem is, the breeder of his father mentioned him looking like a crappy variegated and I *really* don't want another varigated, seeings I have like, 5 of them right now lol.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Being related to the rest wouldn't be an issue.The only animal I'd keep for the sake of it would be a pet.For breeding animals I'd be looking for a reason to keep him and if there wasn't one he'd go.


----------



## Mariposa89 (Nov 28, 2012)

To be honest i don't really see an Variegated in hem on this picture.... 
And i'm breeding them for years now  
Maybe it's the picture? Could you make one with a flash or more light?


----------

